# Dealing with the cold



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Lots of layers. If you keep your core very warm the rest of you will have an easier time staying warm. This is what I wear when the Temps drop to 10 or lower, my job is outside mostly with plenty of late nights.

For my top I wear a wife beater, then a tshirt, then a sweater, them a fleece pullover, then a jacket. For my legs I wear underwear, long johns, fleece pants (two if the wind chill is sub 0), then insulated car hart overalls. For my hands I wear 2 or 3 pairs of thick nirlite gloves and a pair of rubber gloves. That's so my hands will stay somewhat warm when I pull the rubber gloves off to twist wire nuts or whatever. For boots I wear wool socks in either mock mouse boots or red wings. My face is covered with a type of fleece snowboarder hood that covers everything but my eyes and my jacket hood is over that.

This may sound extensive but I spent 5 hours out in the cold one night when the Arctic blast hit us. The wind put the temp at 10 to 20 below that night and I didn't mind it.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Micky mouse boots not mock. This site keeps glitch in when I try to edit the post...


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Layers. Layers. And more layers. One big jacket or pair of carhart pants is what rookies do.

Are you from the cold or did you recently move to a cold climate? This will have a lot to do with it.

Find a different job?
Start your own business?
Tell your boss what the deal is, and see if you can get moved somewhere else?

Funny story - I remember several winters while I was in the army, where we would be standing in PT formation at 0600 in nothing but a long t-shirt and shorts, shivering like stray dogs. Meanwhile, our first sergeant would be inside, making sure we stood there until he decided we had suffered enough. :laughing::laughing: It's funny now. But I hated my life every morning back then.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Get some good long underwear, the polypro is warm but wool is even better, there is real good wool underwear available now. The idea is it doesn't get clammy when you sweat, it really makes a big difference. Once you're sweaty it's going to be a long day / night. 

I keep those handwarmer packs in my pockets to warm up the hands warm when the gloves are off.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

splatz said:


> Get some good long underwear, the polypro is warm but wool is even better, there is real good wool underwear available now. The idea is it doesn't get clammy when you sweat, it really makes a big difference. Once you're sweaty it's going to be a long day / night.
> 
> I keep those handwarmer packs in my pockets to warm up the hands warm when the gloves are off.


You're right. I really need to invest in wool clothing this winter for my base layer.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

2 or 3 layers of socks.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Battery powered socks.

http://www.thewarmingstore.com/ther...edium=GoogleShopping&utm_campaign=SolidCactus


http://www.cabelas.com/product/ANTI...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=04308290&rid=20


http://www.thewarmingstore.com/batt...edium=GoogleShopping&utm_campaign=SolidCactus


Hot food// beverages ... Bring a microwave oven to your job site.

A microwave can also dry out wet gloves// socks// etc -- just keep your eye on it.

A microwave that has a convection feature is 'the bomb.' 

You nuke your gloves -- then blow them with the convection oven -- then nuke them again -- repeat.

Full face protection -- :thumbsup:

http://www.lightinthebox.com/wolfbi...?currency=USD&litb_from=paid_adwords_shopping

Always have one dry ski mask in reserve. That way you're protected while you 'nuke' your other face mask.

Tip-less gloves -- that fit inside thermal gloves. :thumbup:

You go double gloved when handling rough work out side. Then strip down to just the tip-less when inside conditioned space -- and detail work needs doing. :thumbsup:

Bring an insulated cushion for those moments when you have to 'lighten up.'

http://www.amazon.com/Graham-Field-8174561-Commode-Cushion-Submersible/dp/B000V89TV2

Bring your own TP. 

Waterless wipes are essential. You don't dare use water on your skin in sub-zero temperatures. 

http://www.newpig.com/pig/US/wipers...yMkqqvWgP3hjyDOCB4ZdTFfRxFi-KoCOycaAkY38P8HAQ


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Tesla there is no way I'm heating up food in the same microwave used to bake socks dry.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

NC Plc said:


> Tesla there is no way I'm heating up food in the same microwave used to bake socks dry.


Don't be such a soft bread Nancy. :laughing:


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> NC Plc said:
> 
> 
> > Tesla there is no way I'm heating up food in the same microwave used to bake socks dry.
> ...


Athletes foot, nature's secret seasoning.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

NC Plc said:


> Tesla there is no way I'm heating up food in the same microwave used to bake socks dry.


You have to come to understand the nature of steam -- and sterilization. 

BTW, the reason microwaves heat food at all is because the magnetron is tuned for the hydroxyl bond.

O -- H

"The pure rotation spectrum of water vapor extends into the microwave region.
Liquid water has a broad absorption spectrum in the microwave region, which has been explained in terms of changes in the hydrogen bond network giving rise to a broad, featureless, microwave spectrum.[24] The absorption (equivalent to dielectric loss) is used in microwave ovens to heat food that contains water molecules. A frequency of 2.45 GHz, wavelength 122 mm, is commonly used." wiki

( Wiki screws up again, it's the hydroxyl bond that matters -- not water, per se.)

This bond is found in all carbohydrates, and obviously, water. 

So a microwave can heat ice into steam -- something crazy. :thumbsup:

The only gas given off -- is steam. :thumbup:


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Side note man, magnetrons and MOT are super fun to play around with.

I have like 4 MOT and a few magnetrons somewhere around here...


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I predict a very long and miserable winter! I have at least 6 Milwaukee M12 batteries , so I was thinking about some of their heated gear


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

WronGun said:


> I predict a very long and miserable winter! I have at least 6 Milwaukee M12 batteries , so I was thinking about some of their heated gear


I've often wondered if that stuff works but never knew anyone that owned it to ask them.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Thalassemia. Thats a good one. I'll have to remember that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

NC Plc said:


> Athletes foot, nature's secret seasoning.


Toe jam, not just for feet!

Don't put cotton next to your skin. I wear wool socks year round. Wool underwear when it's cold(relative term) On top I will wear a wool long sleeve pullover, the. A wool shirt over that. Followed by a heavy carhartt sweatshirt. The hood is my regulator. If it's below 0, I will put on a carhartt insulated vest.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Yep, winter is coming. They are forecasting a light snowfall here for this weekend. I put my snowtires on yesterday.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

After losing a bunch of weight, I found it almost impossible to handle the cold. I invested in polar fleece long johns, wool socks, 1000 gram boots and the Milwaukee heated hoodie. 

That thing really works well. I use it as my middle layer and am glad that it has three settings. 

PS. Don't underestimate the power of a decent scarf. You trap heat from escaping around your neck, keeping drafts out and covers you chest trapping even more heat around your core.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I * b*tch* all winter to keep warm, sometimes it keeps those listening warm too........~C:jester:S~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If I keep my fat balding head warm the rest doesn't do too bad.


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

Milwaukee heated jackets and hoodies are fantastic. Carhartt is a terrific windbreaker too.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've had an m12 jacket for two years. I like it, but I tend to wear to much under it. And it's hand wash only. If I had to do it again I would definitely get the hoodie, closer to the body and machine washable.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Heat's in the tools.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

wickers for the first layer then wool.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

we average one month at -10 with 20-30 mph winds, its effen cold. If Im doing new construction, under armor 1.0 and 2.0 on top and bottom, 1000g boots good ones, 1/4 zip pull over, hoodie, vest, heavy jacket and bibs. if i'm doing maintenance or retrowork, where energized stuff is encountered, then the base layer changes to fr rated same with hoodie bibs and jacket. also hot hands and the hot sticky pads stuck in-between base layers help a ton.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I grew up in Va. Beach and I used to really complain when it got into the low 30's. When the 20's came I tried to call out if it didn't hurt the company too much (take a vacation day).

Lot's of good advice on this thread. My hats off to you guys that suffer through this seriously cold weather you are talking about. I just can't do it. I would much rather work in a 100-110 degree heat index than that stuff (although I didn't like that either). 

Now, I can't do either one, just too old to take those extremes.

Good luck to all you that fight the cold, and I hope it's a moderate winter for you.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> I * b*tch* all winter to keep warm, sometimes it keeps those listening warm too........~C:jester:S~


Best advice out there. At -30C and below, it's the only surefire warming method. :thumbsup:


----------



## GatewaySparky (Jul 23, 2010)

Really I find that a single pair of jerzee sweats under my car Hart bibs is all I need.i don't feel anything. Hands are another problem.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> If I keep my fat balding head warm the rest doesn't do too bad.


:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

The heat is in the tools!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It's gonna be a lovely winter this year in Hawaii.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Thalassemia. Thats a good one. I'll have to remember that Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sucks ! I get Stiff as a telephone pole! Feels like the blood is not moving through my body efficiently.. This winter may be my breaking point! Cold is no less than torture for me.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

As stated before, dress in layers!! 
Personally I go with helly hanson long underwear as a good base.. Then jeans and a t-shirt. A sweater and lightly insulated jean jacket for layer. Then my regular coveralls. Feet get decent wool socks and insulated boots.. Depending on what I'm doing and time of year, either my insulated rubber boots or my Baffin -100C ones. On my hands I use helly hanson glove liners and leather gloves. Helly hanson neck warmer (if needed) and hard hat liner.. That set-up is usually good to about -30C (-22F)... 
If it's windy out I may add a parka to the outer layer.. I had insulated bibs but wore them once in 10 years, so I got rid of them. If I'm standing in one place for an extended period, then a piece of rigid insulation or a pallet is in order as a thermal break for my feet.

That being said, everyone is different.. I have a friend of mine that wears insulated bibs at -5C...


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Go south, young man.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

derit said:


> Go south, young man.


Yeah. Best advice here so far. 

If you have a condition that makes cold climates unbearable, then it might be time to move. Plenty of work to do in the warm states.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Its snowing here.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

On the bottom, I prefer the fleece or flannel lined Carhartt jeans and a good pair of thermal layer like Under Armour, but the cheaper brand from Gander Mountain. One pair of socks and a good pair of boots.

On the top, a tee shirt, thermal layer, long sleeve tee, (fleece (If below 20 degrees)), and a thermal hooded sweatshirt, warm winter hat.

A warm beverage in the morning helps, as does a warm lunch.

I hate winter and want to move south with the birds.

I'll take 90s and above, with humidity, over anything 50 or below.


----------



## newcastle (Feb 24, 2013)

glen1971 said:


> As stated before, dress in layers!!
> Personally I go with helly hanson long underwear as a good base.. Then jeans and a t-shirt. A sweater and lightly insulated jean jacket for layer. Then my regular coveralls. Feet get decent wool socks and insulated boots.. Depending on what I'm doing and time of year, either my insulated rubber boots or my Baffin -100C ones. On my hands I use helly hanson glove liners and leather gloves. Helly hanson neck warmer (if needed) and hard hat liner.. That set-up is usually good to about -30C (-22F)...
> If it's windy out I may add a parka to the outer layer.. I had insulated bibs but wore them once in 10 years, so I got rid of them. If I'm standing in one place for an extended period, then a piece of rigid insulation or a pallet is in order as a thermal break for my feet.
> 
> That being said, everyone is different.. I have a friend of mine that wears insulated bibs at -5C...


Speaking of the baffins,just bought these with a huge discount, 146,99 can $, -100 rated.at marks they are like 240 bucks,getting ready for the winter


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

newcastle said:


> Speaking of the baffins,just bought these with a huge discount, 146,99 can $, -100 rated.at marks they are like 240 bucks,getting ready for the winter


Nice! Those keep you warm ? U get that deal online?


----------



## newcastle (Feb 24, 2013)

WronGun said:


> Nice! Those keep you warm ? U get that deal online?


You bet they will👍
But like i said,just bought them today, no intentions to try them out yet,its+10 here today.
Its peavy mart, a hardware home farming store here in western Canada


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

mdfriday said:


> On the bottom, I prefer the fleece or flannel lined Carhartt jeans and a good pair of thermal layer like Under Armour, but the cheaper brand from Gander Mountain. One pair of socks and a good pair of boots.
> 
> On the top, a tee shirt, thermal layer, long sleeve tee, (fleece (If below 20 degrees)), and a thermal hooded sweatshirt, warm winter hat.
> 
> ...


Man we're total opposites. :laughing: Anything over 70 makes me want to die but I'll wear sleeveless shirts until 40º


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

NC Plc said:


> I've often wondered if that stuff works but never knew anyone that owned it to ask them.


Work well. The hoodies are cheaper and can be worn under your jacket. You can get an adapter to use the 18V batteries which will last even a 10 hour day.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

drsparky said:


> Its snowing here.


Snow in the air yesterday here. I see all these guys talking about layer after layer and all I can think is, boy I'd be sweating.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

NC Plc said:


> Man we're total opposites. :laughing: Anything over 70 makes me want to die but I'll wear sleeveless shirts until 40º


I think you need to move North my man, :laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Is winter over yet.........?


----------



## newcastle (Feb 24, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Is winter over yet.........?


Where is thaat??


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is a shot of me with my summer boots.










And here is a shot of my with my winter boots- 













I risked a lot to put my winter and summer shoes on inside the house to take that picture, wife was busy and I pulled it off, but I could have went maki doing that...


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

hardworkingstiff said:


> NC Plc said:
> 
> 
> > Man we're total opposites.
> ...


I do. Maine or Canada is calling me.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, here it goes: Cotton should never touch your body. Base layer should be polyester or polypropylene - shirt, long johns and liner socks. Next layer can be wool or fleece. I buy high quality merino wool sweaters at the second hand store for five bucks. Add cheap fleece sweat pants from Walmart. Next is your secret weapon, a Patagonia down sweater. You will love me and worship me from afar when you buy this. It's expensive but you will live in it all winter. It weighs almost nothing and it's insulation value is absolutely the best.

The down sweater is a little more money than the Milwaukee heated jacket but well worth it. I have tried the Milwaukee jacket in cold weather and it sucks.

Put a hoodie over top of your Patagonia jacket. I use a Carharrt hoodie. Then wear oversized overalls over top of all this. On a really cold day, throw on a parka over the overalls.

Keep in mind this is the maximum number of layers you will wear. You will learn to adjust for the temperature. 

On your feet you will need two pairs of boots - a normal Gore Tex work boot and the Baffins. Bring dry socks with you and change both the layer socks and wool socks at lunch time.

On your hands, good luck. I put lightweight gloves inside of mittens.

Whatever you do, don't buy insulated coveralls. They're a sweat factory.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

99cents said:


> Okay, here it goes: Cotton should never touch your body. Base layer should be polyester or polypropylene - shirt, long johns and liner socks. Next layer can be wool or fleece. I buy high quality merino wool sweaters at the second hand store for five bucks. Cheap fleece sweat pants from Walmart work well. Next is your secret weapon, a Patagonia down sweater. You will love me and worship me from afar when you buy this. It's expensive but you will live in it all winter. It weighs almost nothing and it's insulation value is absolutely the best. The down sweater is a little more money than the Milwaukee heated jacket but well worth it. I have tried the Milwaukee jacket in cold weather and it sucks. Put a hoodie over top of your Patagonia jacket. I use a Carharrt hoodie. Then wear oversized overalls over top of all this. On a really cold day, throw on a parka over the overalls. Keep in mind this is the maximum number of layers you will wear. You will learn to adjust for the temperature. On your feet you will need two pairs of boots - a normal Gore Tex work boot and the Baffins. Bring dry socks with you and change both the layer socks and wool socks at lunch time. On your hands, good luck. I put lightweight gloves inside of mittens.


 What's a Patagonia sweater exactly. I google searched it and it just looks like a regular zipper fleece.

Also I don't understand the baffins. Are you buying the ones that cover boots? Looks like some of them are stand alone fully insulated boots. Why not just wear them alone ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

WronGun said:


> What's a Patagonia sweater exactly. I google searched it and it just looks like a regular zipper fleece.


What you need is the down sweater. Picture the old fashioned puffy ski jackets only extremely thin and lightweight.

For the weight, goose down is probably the best insulator there is. I first started using these for backpacking. They weigh almost nothing. When you first see it, you will say, "This thing won't work". Don't be fooled. You will live in it all winter, even just to throw something on for a trip to the grocery store.

The Patagonia one is 800 fill goose down. There are other brands available with less fill, or a mixture of down and feathers, or with duck down but they're not the same. Actually, the Eddie Bauer ones used to be a good bang for the buck but they changed things up now and I don't know how good they are.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Baffins are big, highly insulated winter work boots with a composite toe. Made in Canada. I'm pretty sure they are sold in the States.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

99cents said:


> What you need is the down sweater. Picture the old fashioned puffy ski jackets only extremely thin and lightweight. For the weight, goose down is probably the best insulator there is. I first started using these for backpacking. They weigh almost nothing. When you first see it, you will say, "This thing won't work". Don't be fooled. You will live in this thing all winter, even just to throw something on for a trip to the grocery store. The Patagonia one is 800 fill goose down. There are other brands available with less fill, or a mixture of down and feathers, or with duck down but they're not the same. Actually, the Eddie Bauer ones used to be a good bang for the buck but they changed things up now and I don't know how good they are.


That jacket would last me 4 days before all the feathers are flying out of it. I'm on a construction site right now doing duct banks in 4' deep trenches


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

WronGun said:


> That jacket would last me 4 days before all the feathers are flying out of it. I'm on a construction site right now doing duct banks in 4' deep trenches


It's a layer. You would be nuts to wear a quality garment like that without something over top to protect it.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Good advice, but with the outer layer of the sweater being nylon, it's out for me..

Agree 100% on the insulated coveralls being the wrong call..


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Like everyone says, layer the cloths.

But I drop one of these warmers in each boot near the ankle and keep one in each pants pocket..
Cheap and easy warmth.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Here is a shot of me with my summer boots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, it's the same picture!


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

glen1971 said:


> Good advice, but with the outer layer of the sweater being nylon, it's out for me..
> 
> Agree 100% on the insulated coveralls being the wrong call..


You can use a leather welding jacket as your outer layer. They're not too expensive, 100% leather, baggy, and extremely durable.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

NC Plc said:


> You can use a leather welding jacket as your outer layer. They're not too expensive, 100% leather, baggy, and extremely durable.


True.. But in the oil and gas side they won't allow nylon in any layer... Something about static electricity and shrinking to you in the event of a fire..


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

glen1971 said:


> True.. But in the oil and gas side they won't allow nylon in any layer... Something about static electricity and shrinking to you in the event of a fire..


Ah fair enough.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I understand it's they're policy, but as electricians we all should be acutely aware. 

In the event of a fire or arc flash, during debridement the medical staff at the burn center will be scrubbing the sh1t out of you, regardless of what fabric you wear.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

WronGun said:


> It sucks ! I get Stiff as a telephone pole! Feels like the blood is not moving through my body efficiently.. This winter may be my breaking point! Cold is no less than torture for me.


have you considered moving to a warmer climate ? according to wiki, the disease you mentioned actually makes you more resistant to malaria.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> Is winter over yet.........?


Around here, such temperatures define the fullest depth of Winter. 

Right now, our low is your high. :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Tesla , you've lived here where I do, how did you handle our winter season, Rocky Point Rights, or stay in town and wait it out at Diamond Head?

My younger years were spent entirely out in Haleiwa. Cowabunga


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

99cents said:


> Baffins are big, highly insulated winter work boots with a composite toe. Made in Canada. I'm pretty sure they are sold in the States.


 I will be ordering the Baffin constructor boot


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

We just had -2° C this morning going out. Last February was one of the coldest we ever had in Montreal and I was commuting by bike everyday (school). Now this winter I'll be working mostly inside and with a car, but still I plan to move on the west coast because I hate the cold. For me, it's my hands and fingers that have weak blood circulation. I have cold hands even in the summer ! Rest of my body is fine, heck I go mountain biking in the winter at night and it's -20° C and plenty fun, even commuted in -35° C a few times, but I need to strap heat packs on my hands in the gloves. That's why I'm reluctant at working winters here, because I know that I'll be the lucky one having to do the work outside in the cold of the winter where you can't have big gloves on to do the the job. Although I don't mind shoveling snow, even at -40° in the night with a big wind.


----------



## Heavyritefoot (Sep 11, 2015)

All I can say is Stanfield's long underwear with the trap door. May cost you $100 but we'll worth it. You'll be sweating like a fat lady in garbage bag when working. Layers then a good quality wind breaker if there's wind around you. Been working on jobs 50 stories up off the ground wind blowing me off my ladder and still warm.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

Heavyritefoot said:


> Been working on jobs 50 stories up off the ground wind blowing me off my ladder and still warm.


That must be one bad ass ladder.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Stickshaker said:


> That must be one bad ass ladder.


That's because he forgot to mention he was working as a firefighter on the tall ladder and the wind was hot from the burning building he was trying to get people out of.

That or it's really one bad ass ladder


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bought some Baffins last year to help keep warm while fixing generators in the cold. Work pretty well.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

WronGun said:


> It sucks ! I get Stiff as a telephone pole! Feels like the blood is not moving through my body efficiently.. This winter may be my breaking point! Cold is no less than torture for me.


I have no doubt that you have a medical issue but it sounds like the wind is howling through you mangina. Loose fitting layers and keep moving. No one likes the cold but it is a necessity in this trade. Keep you hands, feet, and neck/head warm. Be careful when you go to warm up that you don't cook your clothing or overheat yourself to the point of sweating.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Jhellwig said:


> I have no doubt that you have a medical issue but it sounds like the wind is howling through you mangina. Loose fitting layers and keep moving. No one likes the cold but it is a necessity in this trade. Keep you hands, feet, and neck/head warm. Be careful when you go to warm up that you don't cook your clothing or overheat yourself to the point of sweating.


If he truly has that genetic disorder he's not out of line to complain. That post would be like me, a man that runs frequently, complaining that someone who is overweight and never exercises can't keep up with me on a jog.

JMHO


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

NC Plc said:


> If he truly has that genetic disorder he's not out of line to complain. That post would be like me, a man that runs frequently, complaining that someone who is overweight and never exercises can't keep up with me on a jog.
> 
> JMHO


Quiet young one. 

We all have our issues. You either learn to deal with it and stop complaining or you go where you don't have the problem anymore.


----------



## Heavyritefoot (Sep 11, 2015)

Stickshaker said:


> That must be one bad ass ladder.


Sorry my bad 4 foot ladder standing on the 50th floor with no outside walls up or windows in yet. A balaclava helps out alot in trapping the warm air off your head also. I prefer to work in -20 conditions compared to 45 degrees in the summer. The heat kills me


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Jhellwig said:


> NC Plc said:
> 
> 
> > If he truly has that genetic disorder he's not out of line to complain. That post would be like me, a man that runs frequently, complaining that someone who is overweight and never exercises can't keep up with me on a jog.
> ...


Ha. The way I read the thread he has no choice but to tough it out and was just looking for advice from those of us that work out in the cold often.

Plus you're only 32 so we would have been in high school at the same time old man. Haha.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

NC Plc said:


> Ha. The way I read the thread he has no choice but to tough it out and was just looking for advice from those of us that work out in the cold often.
> 
> Plus you're only 32 so we would have been in high school at the same time old man. Haha.


And that is why I also offered advise in addition to sucking it up.

We might be the same age but you are still young in the trade.

If you try hard enough you can find a medical reason not to do anything. It is up to the person to decide to deal with it or give up.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Jhellwig said:


> NC Plc said:
> 
> 
> > Ha. The way I read the thread he has no choice but to tough it out and was just looking for advice from those of us that work out in the cold often.
> ...


Oh for sure. I underestimated how much electricians need to know when I agreed to my apprenticeship.

I'll be dreaming of motors and plcs for the next 20 years.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

If I play my cards right I'll never see a rooftop or a deck again. Fingers crossed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> If I play my cards right I'll never see a rooftop or a deck again. Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are probably lucky and everything is under one roof. We have to go outside to get from building to building. If you drive to fast you get an ice cream headache.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jhellwig said:


> You are probably lucky and everything is under one roof. We have to go outside to get from building to building. If you drive to fast you get an ice cream headache.



4 million sq ft under one roof. Still gotta go outside to gas up the gator though. Even the powerhouse and main 13.8 room is within 30 yards of the main plant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't read all the posts but the two thing I remember in the winter are:

1. The very old saying "If your feet are cold, put on a hat" (a lot of body heat escapes from the head) and 
2. Thin gloves are better than no gloves (you can get a frostbite quickly with no gloves).

Now semi-retired I plan on going south for the winter and wearing Mike's winter boots.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Tiger said:


> I didn't read all the posts but the two thing I remember in the winter are: 1. The very old saying "If your feet are cold, put on a hat" (a lot of body heat escapes from the head)


It's a misquoted wife's tale about heat loss thru the head.

The truth comes from a 1950's era cold weather gear study done in a weather chamber. They found that "When cold weather headgear was removed, the heat loss on the scalp increased by 80% as compared to a properly covered head."

I believe the study stated that the loss of total body heat for the head was only about 4%.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

I've heard that running your hands under hot water (not scalding of course) a few minutes before heading out would greatly help to improve the uptime of your hands before starting to have your finger freeze from poor blood circulation. The idea behind this was to use the heat to warm up the blood and expand your blood vessels in your hands, so blood could keep flowing easier for a while without having your hands sweating (compared to using hot pockets in your gloves, etc). I know lots of people who had heart disease or diabetes will find their fingers getting cold very fast when getting in the car and driving in the morning when the inside car temp hasn't reached comfort zone yet, so instead of keeping the gloves on and risking to get them sweaty, this could work to prevent the morning chill on the drive to work.

Of course heated gear is always the best and dry fit clothing too.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Jhellwig said:


> I have no doubt that you have a medical issue but it sounds like the wind is howling through you mangina. Loose fitting layers and keep moving. No one likes the cold but it is a necessity in this trade. Keep you hands, feet, and neck/head warm. Be careful when you go to warm up that you don't cook your clothing or overheat yourself to the point of sweating.


Looking for Advice more than complaining, or venting is what I like to call it.. I plan to tough it out as efficiently as possible, Or else I wouldn't still be in the Electricians forums instead I'd be working a job that doesn't require me to be outside all day.


----------



## Knightryder12 (Apr 4, 2013)

I know this sounds kind of crazy, but many years ago when I lived in VA an old guy taught me a trick so my feet didn't get cold. The trick is a pair of women's knee high stockings under two layers of socks. He said it keeps you from getting sweaty feet which will make your get cold. Started doing it and my feet stayed really warm.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Spent the last 5 years working outside in the winter, and the past one in The Mac. We're talking an oil refinery in Northern Alberta here, colder then a nuns ****. Snow on the ground mid September and a steady -40 (Celsius) as of late October.

Layer up. Long john, fleece pants and Tough Ducks. Two t-shirts a sweater and a Tough Duck coat. Keep your head warm. 100% coverage. Invest in good gloves and for the love of god spend at least $300 on a pair of winter work boots. Mine are good for -80 and are waterproof, best money I ever spent, they saved my ass alot up there.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Knightryder12 said:


> I know this sounds kind of crazy, but many years ago when I lived in VA an old guy taught me a trick so my feet didn't get cold. The trick is a pair of women's knee high stockings under two layers of socks. He said it keeps you from getting sweaty feet which will make your get cold. Started doing it and my feet stayed really warm.


That is good advice.

We used an issued two-pair sock system in the army. The inner pair of socks were barely thicker than pantyhose, the outer pair were fairly thick wool. It worked very well in -30C.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Having just got done with a ski lift install season I can tell you there were some cold morning and some really cold windy days. Especially on top of a mountain above timberline. I would wear poly sock liners, wool socks in my normal insured boot. When it got really cold I bust out the baffins. Which kick ass btw. I was told that when wearing baffins you don't want to layer as the way their made its like a reflective blanket. You want your body heat to reflect back and layers won't allow this to happen. For my legs it would be a pair of poly long johns work pants, then either snow pants or semi insulated bib coveralls. Snow pants for days that I would be working/walking in snow and wanted to keep my bottom half dry. This would normally end up in me getting to too and then start to sweat. The bibs normally did the trick, if I got to hot I could open one or both of the leg zippers and cool down. My top consisted of a cotton under shirt, a long sleeve poly (under armor) type, a cotton work t shirt, and then a hoodie to top it all off. The only problem that I have is my hands. Ever since I got back from working in the oil field in North Dakota a few years ago in the winters (-40f with out wind chill). I can't seam to keep my hands or feet warm. My feet still get cold in my baffins but not as cold as my hands. It gets to the point that I can't feel things their so cold. So I go no advice on keeping your hands warm.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cold weather is rough.

December through February, we have to wear long sleeve shirts until 10AM.

When a winter storm rolls in, we have to put on long pants for a couple days until it blows through. 

I even had ice on my windshield a couple times.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Cold weather is rough.
> 
> December through February, we have to wear long sleeve shirts until 10AM.
> 
> ...


I know! Are highs for the day rarely drop below 60. People are straight tripping when a storm runs through and its 57 (high) the next day. This last winter though we had a high in the 40's. it actually snowed 10 miles inland off the beach (although it didn't stick).


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Believe it or not, here in Montreal we are still having mild weather around 3 to 10°C at this time of year ! Something we haven't seen in years and even more stunning since last February was one of the coldest we ever had. Must be some kind of payback for that harsh winter we had


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

At least once this winter.........................

No wait, don't do it, don't, .......... 

Do it!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> At least once this winter.........................
> 
> No wait, don't do it, don't, ..........
> 
> Do it!


:laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Just for that, once every week now till April.........:laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Just for that, once every week now till April.........:laughing:


:laughing: :thumbup: 

Can't wait.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Does anyone else experience this during cold weather?

No matter what, even when wearing good gloves my fingers always get REALLY cold. After I thaw them out once by putting them under my armpit, blowing on them, etc. then they seem to be OK. What's up with that?

Just wondering if I'm the only one.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

bill39 said:


> Does anyone else experience this during cold weather?
> 
> No matter what, even when wearing good gloves my fingers always get REALLY cold. After I thaw them out once by putting them under my armpit, blowing on them, etc. then they seem to be OK. What's up with that?
> 
> Just wondering if I'm the only one.


Don't worry, you're not alone. I'm in the same boat. Just have poor blood circulation in my hands, even indoor my hands are cold to the touch. But when I start working, they warm up quickly. You gotta keep the fingers moving as much as possible. Holding a drill or a hammer keeps your fingers still, same as carrying stuff or holding ladder. Using a screwdriver, pulling ropes, etc usually keeps my hands warmer than using a drill or holding stuff.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

i wear 2 pairs of track pants, carhartt coveralls,a seater, with a fleece over top 
if super windy ill wear a balaklava to


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Loose the cotton tee shirts.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

*backstay*

Is it getting cold up there?

LOL, I guess your definition and my definition of cold are miles apart. I don't like it when it gets below 50F. :whistling2:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I guess it's been about a week already.....


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Monday Morning will be fun!! I may not be employed by the end of the day.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Knightryder12 said:


> I know this sounds kind of crazy, but many years ago when I lived in VA an old guy taught me a trick so my feet didn't get cold. The trick is a pair of women's knee high stockings under two layers of socks. He said it keeps you from getting sweaty feet which will make your get cold. Started doing it and my feet stayed really warm.


Virtually the same as wearing a polypropylene liner sock. Poly and wool is a great combination on your feet.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Those hand and foot warmers on the Yak Trax website look good.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I ordered the thermacell proflex heated insoles yesterday but cancelled them after hearing some mixed reviews... People claim they don't get warm enough , only 110 on high...120-125 would be nice. I think I will use some disposable toe warmers for tomorrow. 3-5 degrees where I'm working !!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you aren't comfortable, you can't produce.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Ofcourse the GC only turned on the giant kerosene heaters when the concert pour needed to be cured. The building was pretty comfortable those few days. It is closed in now , so at least there is no breeze


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i keep warm_ b*tching_ , in fact i can probably keep an _entire crew_ warm at this point in my career.....~C:jester:S~


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Years ago when installing RF up in the bucket truck, I froze my right hand fingers many times (glove off to do connectors). Now when I first go outside, my right hand freezes in 2 mins even with warm gloves, It's painful.
Not sure why, but if I go back inside and warm up my hand, then it's good for the day :blink:
Curious if anything similar has happened to anyone else


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Pop a couple of Niacin in your mouth and you're whole body will warm up 5 degrees!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

-6C today. 
Perfect winter weather for being outside. Jean jacket and a Hoodie


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

emtnut said:


> Years ago when installing RF up in the bucket truck, I froze my right hand fingers many times (glove off to do connectors). Now when I first go outside, my right hand freezes in 2 mins even with warm gloves, It's painful.
> Not sure why, but if I go back inside and warm up my hand, then it's good for the day :blink:
> Curious if anything similar has happened to anyone else


There's at least two more of us here with the same symptoms. My fingers hurt like hell until they thaw out that first time.
See post #98 on this same topic.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

it's a friggin freeze wave here. I may have to invest in a long sleeve shirt. I hope it warms back up soon.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

It's not too bad here, but I lost my main pair of gloves. I keep a backup in my truck but they had gotten wet and are now frozen. It SUCKS. We have an extended lunch today and I've been in the truck with my hands on the heater vents. I got a cheap pair at a gas station, hopefully that will help.


----------



## ElectronFlow (Dec 21, 2014)

WronGun said:


> I ordered the thermacell proflex heated insoles yesterday but cancelled them after hearing some mixed reviews... People claim they don't get warm enough , only 110 on high...120-125 would be nice. I think I will use some disposable toe warmers for tomorrow. 3-5 degrees where I'm working !!


the boots you work with are the single biggest thing
between being miserable or not. this is what i use:

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/1203-red-wing-shoes/1203-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown

carhartt overalls, with some layers for tuning.
two pairs of socks, thin ones next to the skin.
wool cap.

the toe inserts i've used sometimes, but it's not going to get
you where you need to be. those boots with good socks,
you can stand all day in water, and stay warm and dry.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Do you wear the same boots in the summer?


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

I worked in -15C for 10 hours today. We were meant to be out there for 15 minutes but our lift broke and we ended up unloading everything by hand. Your body freezes up within the hour; I still can't feel my face.


----------



## ElectronFlow (Dec 21, 2014)

CGW said:


> Do you wear the same boots in the summer?


not usually. i end up in these mostly in summer....

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/595-red-wing-shoes/595-red-wing-mens-chukka-brown


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ontario said:


> I worked in -15C for 10 hours today. We were meant to be out there for 15 minutes but our lift broke and we ended up unloading everything by hand. Your body freezes up within the hour; I still can't feel my face.


Sounds like you needed to dress warmer... And take more micro breaks to warm up as needed..


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

wcord said:


> -6C today.
> Perfect winter weather for being outside. Jean jacket and a Hoodie


So it was around 21 degrees?


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

glen1971 said:


> Sounds like you needed to dress warmer... And take more micro breaks to warm up as needed..


Maybe they have a boss like mine when I was an apprentice way back when. He was afraid we would sit around in the truck too much in the winter so the first thing he'd do was remove the heaters from trucks.

Of course, we found other ways to stay warm.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> So it was around 21 degrees?


guess so

+70 degrees 
Hawaiians (Mac) turn on the heat and unpack the thermal underwear. 
People in Canada go swimming in the Lakes. 
+60 degrees 
North Carolinians try to turn on the heat. 
People in Canada plant gardens. 
+50 degrees 
Californians shiver uncontrollably. 
People in Canada sunbathe. 
+40 degrees 
Italian & English cars won't start. 
People in Canada drive with the windows down. 
+32 degrees 
Distilled water freezes. 
Lake Superior's water gets thicker. 
+20 degrees 
Floridians don coats, thermal underwear, gloves, and woolly hats. 
People in Canada throw on a flannel shirt. 
+15 degrees 
Philadelphia landlords finally turn up the heat. 
People in Canada have the last cookout before it gets cold. 
0 degrees 
People in Miami all die... 
Canadians lick the flagpole. 
20 below 
Californians fly away to Mexico. 
People in Canada get out their winter coats. 
40 below 
Hollywood disintegrates. 
The Girl Scouts in Canada are selling cookies door to door. 
60 below 
Polar bears begin to evacuate the Arctic. 
Canadian Boy Scouts postpone "Winter Survival" classes until it gets cold enough. 
80 below 
Mt. St. Helens freezes. 
People in Canada rent some videos. 
100 below 
Santa Claus abandons the North Pole. 
Canadians get frustrated because they can't thaw the keg. 
297 below 
Microbial life no longer survives on dairy products. 
Cows in Canada complain about farmers with cold hands. 
460 below 
ALL atomic motion stops (absolute zero in the Kelvin scale). 
People in Canada start saying, "Eh, Cold 'nuff for ya?" 
500 below 
Hell freezes over. 
The Leafs win the Stanley Cup


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

That is funny


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Last winter, I got a good deal on some Carhartt bibs. Other than that, I had my Milwaukee heated jacket, a hoodie, a comboclava, and serious gloves. We actually had pretty decent temps here last year (10°f/-12°C) was about the lowest I remember working in. Lots of roof work though, and wind was a bitch if not properly geared up.

Of course, this El Nino winter has been awesome this year, but I still keep last year and especially the year before in my mind, and keep the proper gear to work even when the weather doesn't want to work with you.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Embrace the cold! Stuff from this week.
When the snow starts to slow down the service truck truck. 

Switch to alternative transportation for service calls.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Am I the only one who wish that the rain and above freezing temp we had this weekend be traded for the freezing -15° C next 5 work days ? We worked in -20° C Monday and Tuesday last week roughing in old crappy apartments without any heat and even the carpenters wouldn't want to work where we were at later in the week when it got way warmer. My biggest issue was my toes going numb in the first half-hour of the day last Monday, had to find heated shelter on the morning break to warm them up, barely avoided frostbite that day. Found some toastie toes warmer pad at a nearby drugstore and that really solved my issue. Bought 3 dozens of them the next day and so far it's way cheaper and lighter than buying winter workboots, which would probably won't be enough on cold days due to my poor blood circulation.

Last week, I stopped by the outdoors outfitter store for their annual winter liquidation and got a warm synthetic fleece jacket and a windbreaker jacket to wear under my jogging hoodie, because the wind was really chilling my bones anytime I step out of the apartments and didn't wanted to always carry my coat around the messy jobsite. It's been great as a middle layer, very thin and you don't even feel a breeze facing a -20° wind gust. Unlike a winter coat, the windbreaker jacket isn't insulated so you don't start steaming when you work harder, which really helps keeping you warm and dry by blocking cold air from your body heat without retaining moisture.

Tomorrow I'm trying to add a long sleeve polyester shirt under my cotton t-shirt and then the fleece jacket, windbreaker jacket and a old thick sport hoodie with kangaroo pocket. The whole setup is actually not bulky at all and quite comfortable and warm, without sweating when in the truck for an hour or freezing in the cold after.

The kangaroo pocket on the hoodie is ideal to shove some hothands packs and your linesman, electrical tape and other small things you wanna keep warm, as well as your hands.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Has it been a week yet? I'll have to check in at the weather station.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_What cold?_ it's raining here and all the skibunnies are leaving with their wallets....~CS~


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Last week was our only real cold snap of a couple of days at -25C (-13F).. Dug out the winter boots, threw a sweater on under my jean jacket and added a pair of glove liners... So far we've been spoiled with warmer than normal temps this winter... Sucks with a foot of snow and -3C though - either your feet are too warm and start to sweat or if you wear leathers they're soaked from the snow...


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

-17°F Up here on the frozen tundra of Wisconsiberia.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Hmm, now I'm getting used to it, working inside with a -10° C ambient temp without warmers for my hands or toes feels normal. The windbreaker jacket really makes the difference to retain body heat without sweat.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Today I just wussed out and left. Did all the indoor and decided too windy to carry on. Switch gears and do indoor service calls. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

A little late on the thread but when I got my first electrical job doing new construction on a church during an exceptionally cold December. To me 20° is death being born and raised in GA but this particular Tuesday morning I wore some very thin levis think I was going to be in the church, turned out I was pulling wire for the outside pole lights that morning. My legs got so cold I was having trouble focusing. When they started stinging I asked the journeymam I was working with if I could run down the street to the house and grab some extra coverage under my pants, well he directed me to ask the foreman and I couldn't muster up the courage embarrassed now and legs stinging, I just started stomping my boots and borderline jogging from point to point. At tge end of the day the other apprentices (who weren't around when I asked to run home earlier) made sure to tell me to bring my Tuesday pants next time. I was reminded about my Tuesday pants for the next few months til it was completed and I was laid off! Comes with the apprenticeship I've learned. 😒


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

We've got a 45 degree heatwave! WOOT! Of course I'm off until Monday when it'll be back down in the 10s [emoji57] 

Fortunately, it doesn't seem like it'll get much colder this year. **fingers crossed**


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

I've spent the day working in a new construction animal clinic building behind a zoo in the back country, it's commercial grade, but is almost like a big bungalow, concrete slab with wood structure, single story, big attic, all wired in yellow 2/12 and yellow 3/12 NMD. Today I was up in the attic for almost 8 hours pulling circuits, must have done close to 400 meters since we went trough almost four coils of 150m each. The insulation was in already, but they haven't fully closed the opening by the walls, so I was working in a -10° C ambient temp in the dark and sometimes stuck pulling wires just by the edge of the roof where I would be blown with -20° C windgust. It was like a big jungle Jim all for myself, and depending on which area I was at, I would start to freeze quickly while other places I was starting to sweat, but was always moving as much no matter where I was at. Can't say it was very cold tho, but sure wouldn't have been comfortable if I wasn't wearing different layers to keep warm, block wind and let the sweat out. Still, the toes and fingers are yet to be good, so I'm trying different techniques.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know if this qualifies or not for the thread, but today I am at home sick with a *Cold*.




Honolulu, HI Weather
Observation as of 12:53 pm HST
mostly cloudy
79°F
Feels Like 82°


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We've waited years for that admission Mac, now go put on your wool socks and hang ten....:laughing:~CS~:jester:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Outside working in slippery conditions and a customer loaned me a pair of these:

http://www.ems.com/kahtoola-microspikes-red-2015/1311802.html#start=1

Have to pay attention while on concrete, but was great outdoors. Finishing a generator and was in and out of the basement. Easy to put on and take off too. I'll be ordering some when I get back from vacation.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

My day today, typical winter stuff high of 9F. Solar panels very low output, 3 amps, went to the site and this is what I found.

I cut a sapling to brush them off, 10 minutes later 112 amps of glorious power.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Did you charge them for the tree limb?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

CGW said:


> Did you charge them for the tree limb?


Naw, we just call that use of a field expedient device.:thumbsup:


----------



## seelite (Aug 24, 2009)

*cold ???*

42 yr. career in upstate New York, but still don't have good answer. BUT, don't forget above the neck! Heat rises, so will escape from head first.
Facial hair helps (sorry girls), and a second pair of gloves warming in your pants pockets to switch off with helps. I never did figure out how to keep fingertips warm when the gloves HAD TO come off. I'll be 78 next week & now keep warm by being p/o'd at the politicians, & after I die will stay warm by shovelling coal for Lucifer. (A little humor helps to stay warm).


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> I * b*tch* all winter to keep warm, sometimes it keeps those listening warm too........~C:jester:S~


One winter the guy I was working with an me would entertain ourselves by seeing how much we could bitch about, like I'm cold, I'm wet, I'm hungry, I'm thirsty, I'm tired and so on.
I guess I was to convincing because one of the carpenters asked my partner if I was some kind of rich kid or something, no used to working.


----------

